# Pro Fab Empyre Elite 200



## pelletdude (Feb 25, 2012)

We recently installed an Empyre Elite 200 in a commercial greenhouse in Connecticut. I just wanted to post some of the Pics from the install. The owner is very happy, cutting his oil demand in the 3000 sq ft greenhouse by 75%. On warmer evenings he is able to open up the dividing curtains and send extra heat into the adjacent greenhouse, that cut his oil by 50%. 
The Empyre Elite 200 is a very nice open system boiler holding 112 gallons of water.


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 25, 2012)

I didn't know they made an indoor 200.

When did they start making those?

What does the indoor 200 boiler cost, just the boiler?

One thing I have always liked about the looks of those is the cleaning looks very easy.

gg


----------



## pelletdude (Feb 26, 2012)

Elite 200's go into production in March. The unit in the greenhouse is a pre production model. Price for the boiler only is going to be approx $9,600.

As for the cleaning, very easy. The tubes are accesible from front up to the back and only a 1 fan to worry about. With the open system controls are very simple.


----------



## woodsmaster (Feb 26, 2012)

Can it be run pressurized ? Looks like a very nice boiler !


----------



## pelletdude (Feb 26, 2012)

up to a heat exchange plate the unit is under no pressure. Yes, it is a very nice unit.


----------



## muleman51 (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like  a nice install but I have a couple of questions? How do you operate an open system with the heaters and plumbing all above the boiler? I did spring for a Elite 100 that I found used 1year. I am still not sure it is big enough, I have only used it one week and it took 4 days for it to get the storage up to heat with outside temps of lows of 20* and highs of 40*. I can only get my storage to 160 max, I don't want any cold below zero temps but it would be nice to see if it can keep up without being filled all the time. I still could trade up for a 200 if I have to.   Jim


----------



## henfruit (Feb 26, 2012)

Muleman, When you had the adobe did that heat the storage ok? Was that simular to a green wood 100?


----------



## muleman51 (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, the Adobe was the same as a greenwood 100.  The Adobe didn't have trouble keeping the storage hot 170* as long as you kept it clean and the temp was not too far below zero for toomany days. Problem is I'm not home for 12 hours during the day to refill either boiler.  Jim


----------



## henfruit (Feb 26, 2012)

When i had my greenwood i did not have storage and i could get 10+ hour burns between fills if it stayed above 10. With the boiler i have now i fill it twice and i am heating 3500 sq. feet with 9 foot ceilings and tons of glass.You would think the empyre rated at 100,000 btu out put would make heat as well as the adobe did.


----------



## pelletdude (Feb 28, 2012)

The Elite 100 should have no problem creating enough heat for that use. To make sure the elite you purchased is running properly, turn off the circulator and see if you are making hot water at a rate of one degree per minute. I am wondering if the reason the other owner sold his elite was due to a blockage or draft issues. There were some minor issues that have been corrected. Pro Fab Tech is excellent. Also the return line should have an aquastat installed and if the return water drops below 140Â° the circ shuts off until the water temp goes up to 160Â°, then the circ can start again. This will allow the elite time to recover.


----------



## hobbyheater (Feb 28, 2012)

pelletdude said:
			
		

> The Elite 100 should have no problem creating enough heat for that



I had once thought of the Elite 100 as a replacement for the  aging Jetstream . As you can see in the picture  the  boiler sites lower than the storage. There is a open ended expansion tank on the floor above this giving about 3 psi at the bottom of the boiler . With the Elite being a open boiler,I did not know if it could take that amount of pressure .


----------



## pelletdude (Feb 28, 2012)

hobbyheater said:
			
		

> pelletdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The eilte 100 would work great, just add a 50 plate heat exchanger in line and do whatever you want on the use/storage side. Don't forget to control the return water temp.


----------



## goosegunner (Feb 28, 2012)

What stack temps do you see with the Elite?

Does it have a variable speed fan?

What air adjustments can you do, and how difficult are they?

gg


----------



## pelletdude (Feb 28, 2012)

goosegunner said:
			
		

> What stack temps do you see with the Elite? *less than 350Â°
> *
> Does it have a variable speed fan?*NO*
> 
> ...



Steve


----------



## hobbyheater (Feb 29, 2012)

pelletdude said:
			
		

> I had once thought of the Elite 100 as a replacement for the aging Jetstream . As you can see in the picture the boiler sites lower than the storage. There is a open ended expansion tank on the floor above this giving about 3 psi at the bottom of the boiler . With the Elite being a open boiler,I did not know if it could take that amount of pressure .



The eilte 100 would work great, just add a 50 plate heat exchanger in line and do whatever you want on the use/storage side. Don't forget to control the return water temp.[/quote]

With the current boiler and storage, I once had a grid of 120' of 1" copper 6" off the bottom of the tank. It worked well until the tank temperatures reached 170 F on top and 150 F on the bottom then the boiler would have to cycle to get the top of the storage to 190 F. Even with a very large circulator, it just could not exchange fast enough at the higher temperatures. 
Since that attempt at using a heat exchanger, I have directly circulated the water between the boiler and the tank in a system with open ended expansion tank, but it took a circulator moving 35 GPM to be successful.

The heat plate exchanger, from what I understand, will work well between a unpressurized boiler and pressured zones but I'm sceptic about them being able to work succesfully between a boiler and storage.

The Jetstream and the Empyre Elite are both rated at 120,000 BTUs.
Two things that I really like about the Elite; its simple arrangement of fire brick in both chambers and its horizontal fire tubes at the lowest point of the boiler i.e. hottest gases where the water is the coolest.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Feb 29, 2012)

The Empyre's have intriqued me from the first pic on this site a year or two ago. I've never seen one in person though.

The pics of the GreenHouse, on the other hand, have me quite jealous. Nothing calms a Dude like messing with plants in the greenhouse after a stressful 'day at the office'. Even it you're a gigilo.

More pics please :cheese:


----------



## pelletdude (Feb 29, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> The Empyre's have intriqued me from the first pic on this site a year or two ago. I've never seen one in person though.
> 
> The pics of the GreenHouse, on the other hand, have me quite jealous. Nothing calms a Dude like messing with plants in the greenhouse after a stressful 'day at the office'. Even it you're a gigilo.
> 
> More pics please :cheese:



send an email to info@ndlhearth.com and ask them who the local dealer is for Pro Fab in your area. They are the distributor in New England and NY


----------



## Mass Heat (Mar 1, 2012)

I really like the simplicity, design and price of this unit. However, I'm concerned with it being an open system and susceptible to corrosion. Are my concerns valid? Right now I'm leaning towards the Woodgun with a closed system. Got a local dealer who's installed quite a few of the 100 elite models and everyone seems to love them. Longevity is yet to be determined.


----------



## pelletdude (Mar 1, 2012)

I agree, Longevity is yet to be determined. However with the proper Water Treatment and testing by Pro Fab you should be fine. Controlling the return water temp and good overall maintenance should give 15 - 20 years of good service. The simplicity of plumbing and the controls should seriously be looked at. You said you have a Pro Fab dealer close, is there a Wood Gun dealer close by?


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for this thread!  I just sent in a PO to Profab for a "preview" 200 for a local install.  Our retail on it is $10,000.  I'm going to forward this thread to the people doing the installation.

I expect great things from these boilers.  It took a long time for us to decide to back them and promote them.


----------



## Fsappo (Mar 1, 2012)

ISeeDeadBTUs said:
			
		

> The Empyre's have intriqued me from the first pic on this site a year or two ago. I've never seen one in person though.
> 
> The pics of the GreenHouse, on the other hand, have me quite jealous. Nothing calms a Dude like messing with plants in the greenhouse after a stressful 'day at the office'. Even it you're a gigilo.
> 
> More pics please :cheese:



Depending on where you are in NY, you may be able to stop by and check out the 200 we will be installing soon.


----------



## Mass Heat (Mar 1, 2012)

pelletdude said:
			
		

> You said you have a Pro Fab dealer close, is there a Wood Gun dealer close by?



Yes, both. However, the local Woodgun dealer gave up the line because they did not have the UL cert for many years. Regardless, I contacted him and he'd do the install.


----------



## vawoodman (Jan 17, 2016)

I purchased an empire elite 200 at the end of Jan. 2015. This stove is a beast. My home is 3000 square feet and I live in Va. Was looking at the 100 but was afraid it wasn't enough to do the job. As it turns out the 200 is way to much boiler for my home. On warmer days in the 50"s it wouldn't run long enough to keep the fire going good. Should have went with the 100. I ran the boiler for 2 months really great as far as it didn't use much wood. I have since changed out the furnace to a smaller one. Anyone looking for a empyre elite 200 that is like new I have one for sale.


----------



## muleman51 (Jan 24, 2016)

vawoodman said:


> I purchased an empire elite 200 at the end of Jan. 2015. This stove is a beast. My home is 3000 square feet and I live in Va. Was looking at the 100 but was afraid it wasn't enough to do the job. As it turns out the 200 is way to much boiler for my home. On warmer days in the 50"s it wouldn't run long enough to keep the fire going good. Should have went with the 100. I ran the boiler for 2 months really great as far as it didn't use much wood. I have since changed out the furnace to a smaller one. Anyone looking for a empyre elite 200 that is like new I have one for sale.


I sure wish you had been 1000 miles closer I would have gladdly traded My 100 with you. Jim


----------



## goosegunner (Jan 24, 2016)

vawoodman said:


> I purchased an empire elite 200 at the end of Jan. 2015. This stove is a beast. My home is 3000 square feet and I live in Va. Was looking at the 100 but was afraid it wasn't enough to do the job. As it turns out the 200 is way to much boiler for my home. On warmer days in the 50"s it wouldn't run long enough to keep the fire going good. Should have went with the 100. I ran the boiler for 2 months really great as far as it didn't use much wood. I have since changed out the furnace to a smaller one. Anyone looking for a empyre elite 200 that is like new I have one for sale.



Storage would solve that problem.


----------

